# wie am besten tricks lernen ???



## grecco86 (22. Juni 2007)

hi,
ich fahre KEIN bmx sondern ein hardtail  ein cube ltd. team

nun bin ich aber auf den geschmack gekommen ein bisi zu tricksen mit dem bike...den bunnyhop kriege ich schon ganz gut hin, dank eines video-tutorials im youtube 
also bordstein hoch und runter ist eigentlich kein problem mehr...auch mehrere cm hoch und weit geht schon ganz gut...

nun wuerde ich gerne noch einen richtigen wheelie (manual) lernen...also nicht nur fuer paar sekunden sondern schon laenger...
weiterhin waere die raeder versetzen ganz cool...also jeweils vorder- und hinterrad versetzen...

kann mir jmd ein paar tipps diesbezueglich geben?
wie kann ich das am besten lernen? 
worauf muss ich achten?
ein paar links oder videos mit tutorials diesbezueglich?
wie habt ihr diese tricks gelernt?
einfach nur ueben ueben ueben oder wie macht man sowas am besten?

danke fuer die infos!

mfg
pavlos


----------



## AerO (22. Juni 2007)

jeh ma nach die droppas, die wissn ditte. sowat heißet macht hier keena.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (22. Juni 2007)

um einen Hochstarter zumachen musst du bei deinem geländetauglichen Fahrrad den leichtesten Gang einstellen! Dann lenker hochziehen und dann treten! ganz einfach so mach ich das bei meinem bmx auch!
Am liebsten mach ich aber Northshoredrops die rocken wie sau!

Ansonsten kann man hier ne menge lernen!

http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme174/article1585569.html

na dann Ride on


----------



## grecco86 (22. Juni 2007)

naja soooo konstrukitv waren ja die beiden beitraege ja nicht so...

sowas kriege ich noch hin...aber ich kann das vorderrad net fuer laengere zeit oben halten...sprich fuer mehr als 5 sekunden oder so...

also hoffe noch auf ein paar konstruktivere beitraege...
(der link war ja nicht wirklich ernst gemeint)
naja trotzdem mal danke!


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. Juni 2007)

AerO schrieb:


> jeh ma nach die droppas, die wissn ditte. sowat heißet macht hier keena.



nimm dir das zu herzen!


----------



## feaky ändy (23. Juni 2007)

des ganze zeug musste einfach üben
für weely und manuel braucht man schon 2 monate bins man ihn richtig kann
am besten istes du fahrstn in nen skatepark oda so wo auch pipe fahren kannst und so da hast dann verschiedene schachen di du machen kannst denn nua weely üben wird auf dauer recht langweilig
aba ist alles nur übungssache


----------



## jograve (23. Juni 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> ...
> http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme174/article1585569.html
> ...



jenau, der thread hat meiner chefin damals auch geholfen. Die war durch das Einrad fahren überhaupt nich darauf zu bringen, das Vorderrad auch mal auf den Boden zu setzen. Aber nun jedes. Mittlerweile traut sich auch schon mal den Lenker zu bewegen und nicht vor jeder Kurve abzusteigen.
Nochmal danke an alle.
Jo


----------



## Stirni (23. Juni 2007)

feaky ändy schrieb:


> des ganze zeug musste einfach üben
> für weely und manuel braucht man schon 2 monate bins man ihn richtig kann



oha


----------



## F4ll3N (23. Juni 2007)

kannst keine tricks ohne foam pit lernen weil ist zu gefährlich und so. also foam pit bauen und dann mit one hander anfangen!


----------



## Nathol (24. Juni 2007)

feaky ändy schrieb:


> des ganze zeug musste einfach üben
> für weely und manuel braucht man schon 2 monate bins man ihn richtig kann



Du bist bestimmt Profahrer, oder?


----------



## King Jens one (24. Juni 2007)

Nathol schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt Profahrer, oder?



Nee er fährt im Verein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 91771 (24. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mich gerade auch ein paar Mal hingelegt und für heute die Schnauze voll. Ich fahre ansonsten Mtb, und da kann ich komischerweise Wheelie, Manual, nur beim BMX bekomm ichs einfach nicht hin. Entweder das Vorderrad kommt nicht hoch genug, oder gleich viel zu hoch. Naja und der Barspin hat mir für heute den Rest gegeben, werd dann wohl doch beim reinen Fahren bleiben.. Grüßle Micha


----------



## SahnebrotRider (24. Juni 2007)

Oh nein, jetzt haben wir ihn endgültig verloren! Seid ihr nun zufrieden!?


----------



## Stirni (24. Juni 2007)

es tut mir leid


----------



## SahnebrotRider (24. Juni 2007)

Und wie es dir leid tun wird, wenn sie erstmal alle aufhören! tststs


----------



## Deleted 91771 (24. Juni 2007)

Naja ich werde das Rad morgen mit auf Arbeit nehmen und da weiterüben, bis der Hintern bricht ***


----------



## SahnebrotRider (24. Juni 2007)

Hallelujah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (24. Juni 2007)

Noch ist ,zum glück, nicht alles verloren!


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2007)

Du hast aber einen tollen Job, den möchte ich auch


----------



## Dirtfreak95 (26. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Ich bin Anfänger und habe gerade einen Wheelie gerad gelernt....
Also hier die  Super Anweisung

Schritt 1 : Den leichtesten bzw. kleinsten Gang einlegen...
Schritt 2 : Die Arme in der fahrt anwickeln parallel zu den Lenker.....
Schritt 3 : Mit einen Ruck denn einen Bunnyhop bzw. einfach hochreißen
Und immer schön dabei treten.................Das..ist..mein..Tipp....!!!


----------



## Stirni (26. Juni 2007)

ja aber das ganze sieht mit treten so richtig zum kotzen aus


----------



## DirtStreet (26. Juni 2007)

Jetzt frag doch mal bei uns Dirtern und Sreetern.
Wir können dir eentuell besser helfen, immerhin hast du ja nen 26".


----------



## Stirni (26. Juni 2007)

bei uns wird er garantiert so dermaßen vollgespammt das würd ich doch lieber lassen


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (7. Juli 2007)

Dirtfreak95 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Schritt 2 : Die Arme in der fahrt anwickeln parallel zu den Lenker.....



GOTT


----------



## Stirni (8. Juli 2007)

jo?


----------



## Domas (8. Juli 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich fahre KEIN bmx sondern ein hardtail  ein cube ltd. team



isn bmx nicht auch ein hardtail?


----------



## Son (8. Juli 2007)

nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingsCrown (8. Juli 2007)

bmx ist hardtailnose so weil vorne starr!!!!!!11111


----------



## Bampedi (8. Juli 2007)

ich dachte bmx is eher motocross und nich fahrrad...


----------



## Domas (8. Juli 2007)

nein nein, völlig falsch! eigentlich ist bmx eine abart vom fallschirmspringen, aber das ist eine lange geschichte...


----------



## KingsCrown (8. Juli 2007)

Magst das vielleicht mal weiter ausführen? Das interessiert mich jetzt doch so ein bisschen.


----------



## Domas (8. Juli 2007)

ich erzähls dir am telefon! ruf doch einfach an unter 0190 666 666!


----------



## KingsCrown (8. Juli 2007)

Hab da gerade angerufen. Wußte nicht, dass du weiblich bist. Aber die Geschichte war ihr Geld wert!


----------



## MasterOfBMX (8. Juli 2007)

Mein Kumpel kann den Wheelie 100m mitm MTB, er fängt glaub ich mit dem 5. Gang an, und schaltet dann immer weiter hoch, einmal hat er einen one handed wheelie gemacht :hihi:

thx MasterOfBMX (lol)


----------



## Son (8. Juli 2007)

alter, geil! mein held des tages!!


----------



## ewoq (8. Juli 2007)

:hihi:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingsCrown (8. Juli 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel kann den Wheelie 100m mitm MTB, er fängt glaub ich mit dem 5. Gang an, und schaltet dann immer weiter hoch, einmal hat er einen one handed wheelie gemacht :hihi:
> 
> thx MasterOfBMX (lol)



Mein Fahrrad hat keine 5 Gänge!?!???!!!! Kann ich das auch im 1. Gang machen?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Bampedi (8. Juli 2007)

> Kann ich das auch im 1. Gang machen?!?!?!?!?



hahahah wovon träumst du nachts??

das geht auf garkeinen keinen fall...tzzz


----------



## Domas (8. Juli 2007)

doch! habich schonmal geschafft, aber nur so 7 meter!
one hand kannich nur 2 meter...


----------



## derdani (8. Juli 2007)

KingsCrown schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad hat keine 5 Gänge!?!???!!!! Kann ich das auch im 1. Gang machen?!?!?!?!??!



ey, hat ma kumpel von der cousine von dem freund meiner schwester gemacht, war aber ne kreuzgefährliche aktion, war echt cool :hihi:


----------



## KingsCrown (9. Juli 2007)

Alles klar ich glaub ich probier das morgen mal!!!!!!!!!!!11111 Hab ja zum Glück nen Panzer und nen Fullface!!!111111111111


----------



## MightyMul (11. Juli 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!kuck dir mal "MASTERING THE ART OF TRAILS" von Ryan Leech an !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (11. Juli 2007)

ich own euch alle! sogar schon vor nem jahr!







thx mAsTeR oF paule_p2 *lol*


----------



## Son (11. Juli 2007)

geiler hochstarta!!!!!!11


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (11. Juli 2007)

MightyMul schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!kuck dir mal "MASTERING THE ART OF TRAILS" von Ryan Leech an !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



    ARRRRR..... das heißt TRIAL.

Trails sind irgendwelche Wege im Wald.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (11. Juli 2007)

wen juckts?


----------



## >>Bullet<< (11. Juli 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel kann den Wheelie 100m mitm MTB, er fängt glaub ich mit dem 5. Gang an, und schaltet dann immer weiter hoch, einmal hat er einen one handed wheelie gemacht :hihi:
> 
> thx MasterOfBMX (lol)



bitte bleib im bmx-forum.com und stifte da dein unheil


thx Bullet (lol)


----------



## muchalutcha (11. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mal von wem gehört der hat voll lange geübt. Aber ich glaub das ist nur neh Legende. Übden ist doch für doofe.


----------



## _-_GTI_-_ (13. Dezember 2008)

Man ich fahr schon mountnbike seit ich 4 bin hab mit 5 schon 40 Meter wheely fahren können is eh ganz leicht


----------



## _-_GTI_-_ (13. Dezember 2008)

is euer lenker gebogen?
und wie lang is er?


----------



## _-_GTI_-_ (13. Dezember 2008)

was habt ihr bei eurem bike für marken
das is meins


----------



## Freistiler (13. Dezember 2008)

Zwei Möglichkeiten:
1: Troll
2: Beschränkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (13. Dezember 2008)




----------



## RISE (13. Dezember 2008)

Was haut hier nicht hin, wenn es ausschließlich um 20" Räder geht?


----------



## lennarth (13. Dezember 2008)

die einfache tatsache,dass der wohl ein spast ist.


----------



## Joppes (13. Dezember 2008)

Oder einfach nicht in der Lage ist zu lesen


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (13. Dezember 2008)

meiner misst 30cm


----------



## Agent Schmidt (13. Dezember 2008)

hALLO hAB eINE FRAGE ich bin grade am BUNNYHOP!!!!!!!111 üben aBer kann halt nur vordderrad hochmachen
wie krieg ich das hinterRAD HOCH? Hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee danke greetz.


----------

